# Flathead spawn?



## fishnohio

when does the flathead spawn start and end this year?????????????????? Mike


----------



## fishdealer04

It has already started. Should hopefully be done by the middle/end of July...all fish are a little different though, some will start early and some will start later, but hopefully the majority of the fish will be done by middle/end of July.


----------



## ducky152000

when the water temp is 75 to 80 degrees the majorty of the day and nite. I dont think the majorty of the flatheads are spawning yet in my area which is tusc. county. I think some has started but not alot we been hooking up with 2 to 5 flats stil a nite with little or no spawning marks. when you start getting 1 or 2 or none then you know that most are spawning. Only mature flats spawn so you can always catch smaller flats less than 15 pounds year round.


----------



## M.Magis

Too early yet. Typically early July, though it varies.


----------



## pendog66

i think its starting to begin on the gmr, steves 18 last week had a fresh wound on the top of its head


----------



## galliacatfisherman

i catfish just about every day on the ohio river and the bite started to decline about 8 days ago so it will probably be another 8 to 15 days till the river monsters start biting again


----------



## fishdealer04

Salmonid caught a flathead this past Saturday night in the GMR in Dayton that already had all kinds of marks down its back and tail, where it has been spawning. The water temperature on the Ohio has been in the 70's for the past few weeks so that has gotten them going.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Some of the flatheads that I caught yesterday out of maumee had a few marks on them as well.


----------



## pendog66

caught a 7 pounder last night that was spewing eggs and was round like a football


----------



## catfish_hunter

The flatheads in the tusc that I have been catching havent had any marks yet, the channels are starting to spawn though...Its gonna be at different times for different bodys of water...I think we still may have a week or 2 here...


----------



## bigcatjoe

As far as I know flatheads usually begin spawning at cooler water temps than channels do. And its not as if every fish in an entire system is spawning at the exact same time, nor do both male and female fish sit in the spawning cavity throughout the duration of the spawn. Catching them during the spawn is very possible, just a bit less likely than when every fish in the water system is actively roaming.


----------



## M.Magis

> As far as I know flatheads usually begin spawning at cooler water temps than channels do


It's the other way around.


----------



## pendog66

with river temps in the 80s now i think its safe to say even magis's fish are spawning now


----------



## ducky152000

we been hooking up with one or two flats lately some have markings and some havent its starting to slow down but there all not spawning yet. Its getin tougher though. STILL GOTA GO OUT, THAT 80 POUNDER MIGHT BE THE FISH IN YOUR AREA THAT NIGHT. YOU NEVER KNOW.. CANT CATCH EM IF YOUR NOT ON THE WATER.


----------

